# Mislabled Black & Grey Tanks



## photojax (Jun 23, 2005)

I have read about these tanks being mislabled so I decided to check mine before I put any "black" into my black tank. I opened the valve on the grey tank and out came the blue water from the treatment added to the black tank. I opened the valve marked "black tank" and out came soapy water from the kitchen sink. 
I do not know if this common error is due to incompetence on the part of some employees or if it is the result of some people who have a poor social life and get some perverse pleasure out of intentionally incorrectly marking these valves. 
I would suggest to all with new RVs to check the accuracy of the marking of each tank prior to using them.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Good friend of mine, who just bought a new Outback (trying to get him on this forum) had the exact same problem. Bad things for him, was he didn't test his first...Yuck!


----------



## caleb22 (Jun 13, 2005)

I had the same problem on my 2006 26rks, so it seems the same guy at the factory is still working









I used a label maker and just put new stickers on.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

This little problem goes all the way back to the 02 models and the have yet to find the joker. If anyone does a factory tour they need to talk to that boy.

John


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Just talk???


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

How hard can this be -- Black label to the left -- Grey to the right ....

but then again -- try doing that while your drunk and smoking crack -- ... and thats just the Outback quality control supervisor..









But I think I have seen this type of post about 12 times already -- so it has to be on purpose... maybe the technician is trying to secretly warn us...

but it does make you think -- do I really want to get a 6000 pound trailer upt to 65 mph on a chassis put together by a team that can't even label a sewage connection correctly???


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Ghosty... are your handles really this way?? Mine are Black tank on right, gray on left. I have the 28BHS, so there may be a difference in which does what.


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> Ghosty... are your handles really this way?? Mine are Black tank on right, gray on left. I have the 28BHS, so there may be a difference in which does what.
> [snapback]47062[/snapback]​


Mine too. Actually I guess my black is bwtween them but the one gray is way over to the right separate from the others. 29f-bhs


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

actually mine are

Black to the left ...

in the middle is the drain pipe...

on the right is the grey tank....

if I am wrong then I need to beat whoever's been going poopy in the sink .. cause when i pull the handle to the left of the drain pipe marked Black bad things come out


----------



## wercertifyable (Jun 23, 2005)

My 2003 is the same way, found out last trip. I would have figured that Keystone would peek in on a few forums to gain knowledge of their customers feelings about the product. Especially one this friendly, Outback positive, and clean.


----------



## dkwall97 (Jul 24, 2005)

I just bought a new 28bh on Thursday-used it on Friday and found out my two tanks were mislabeled also. Grey and Black were reversed.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ya just know some punk tech at the Outback mfg site thinks it's funny to put the labels on backwards.


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

_*but then again -- try doing that while your drunk and smoking crack -- ... and thats just the Outback quality control supervisor*_..









lol







Funny Ghost, Funny!


----------



## randelsclan (Jul 15, 2005)

When I was researching Outbacks I came across this issue so when I picked up my 2003 RSS I had the dealer put water in the sink and pull the black handle in his work area as he swore that they were properly labeled. Guess what, you guessed it water all over his floor.









He relabeled the tanks and since he believes everything I tell him and have had great service from the dealer.

As for how it is set up on the TT. I have Black ® then Gray (Middle) then the drain (on the far left).

Why arenâ€™t they all set up the same?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

randelsclan said:


> When I was researching Outbacks I came across this issue so when I picked up my 2003 RSS I had the dealer put water in the sink and pull the black handle in his work area as he swore that they were properly labeled. Guess what, you guessed it water all over his floor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got me confused. I have just 2 handles Black left and Gray right as you face the street side of the trailer. The drain connection could just about be any where but mine would be to the far right just in front of the wheels, why it is routed to there instead of straight out makes no difference.

I use a clear elbow and can tell you it is a very strong visual on which handle is pulled.


----------



## randelsclan (Jul 15, 2005)

Opps







got it backwards.

As you are faceing the side of the TT the black handle is on the left. The gray handle is next and then next to the tire is the drain pipe.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I also use a clear elbow, it then is obvious.









John


----------



## ddavidson (Jun 12, 2005)

My '05 21RS was reversed as well, just discovered.

D'Arcy


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

I am pleased (grrrr) to announce that I am (was) a member of the tank mis-label club.....









while camping this last week was cleaning out the shower for the first time and went to empty the tank I thought (labeled ) was the rear grey water into a portable tank. MUCH to my surprise found that I had emptied my BLACK tank instead.......good lord what a mess, but that's a different story.

Portable tank is in longterm sanitation mode and the tanks are re-labeled....joy, joy.....love this RVing thing.....if anyone gets to meet this tank labeling person, please slap the [email protected]! of of them for me.......


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

zoomzoom8 said:


> if anyone gets to meet this tank labeling person, please slap the [email protected]! of of them for me.......


They will probably have to wait in line!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

zoomzoom8 said:


> .....if anyone gets to meet this tank labeling person, please slap the [email protected]! of of them for me.......
> [snapback]70740[/snapback]​


Hey Neighbor,

I think there are lots of us that would like to meet the "Tank Labeling Person"!!


----------



## srlaws (Mar 14, 2005)

Unfortunately I wasn't aware of the problem with the tank labels unitil I went to dump some gray water in the back yard after my DW cleaned the inside of the camper. It was quite an unpleasant surprise. Seems that Keystone could make an effort to correct such a simple reoccuring problem.

Steve


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Where is this guy we need to find him









John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I think I better knock on wood
Mine must have been done on his day off









Don


----------

